# Tent adventure



## Herm (Jan 31, 2012)

Where to start..

I have my tent setup now.  Its a 4'9" x 4'9" x 7'.  I have 2 - 600 watt high pressure sodium's in it, inline cooled by a 450 cfm fan.  Using the numbers off the bulbs I should be pushing around 7360 lumens a square foot, I'm sure its somewhat less than that but it should be okay.  I'm using a can filter for odor control on a 450 cfm fan.

I still have some things to do such as getting a couple dust/light proof filters for my exhausts and intakes, getting a better fan solution for the inside of my tent and getting a solution to get the plants up there closer to the lights but so far so good.

The plants are 4 pure power by g13 seeds.  Its an Indica-dominant hybrid that I got for free from attitude a few years ago and I have had good success with it.   The flowering time for these is around 7ish weeks.

They have been vegging for 6 weeks under t5's.  I am running the Earth Juice line of nutes (Catalyst, Microblast, Grow, Hi-Brix Molasses, Bloom, and Hygrozyme which is not the earth juice line) on the schedule recommended in the nute comparison thread in the general growing section. I mix the nutes in a cone bottom tank, heat it to 85 degrees and run an air stone in it for 24-48 hours.  I add the Hygrozyme right before I water the plants.

The soil is Pro-Mix BX.  I mix in 1.25 cups of lime and about 3/4 a cup of all purpose bat guano per 5 gallons of soil.  They were planted in 1.5 gallon pots for 5 weeks.  They were a little root bound, I will be transplanting them a little sooner next time.  They are in about 8 gallons of soil now.  I have added Great White to the first water in after each transplant.  I will most likely be flipping to flower at the next feeding depending on how quickly they acclimate to my tent and the new HID's.

I am open to any and all constructive criticism or suggestions.


----------



## Locked (Feb 1, 2012)

Looking good Herm....green mojo.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice set up Herm :aok:

Plants looking sweet :aok:


----------



## Herm (Feb 1, 2012)

I am going to try to stay on top of this grow journal.  This is my first "organic" grow so if you see a problem with my plants please feel free to let me know.  I would much prefer to have stuff caught early.  As I said before they were a root bound when I transplanted to the bigger pots so hopefully they will be greening up quite a bit soon.


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 1, 2012)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## nugatronica (Feb 1, 2012)

That looks sick man good luck with your grow!


----------



## Herm (Feb 2, 2012)

Well I have my plants raised up a bit now.  Here are some photos of the plants outside the tent in cleaner light.  I really hope the yellow tops are from being root bound and they will sort themselves out with the new pots.


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 2, 2012)

Very nice set-up.  I'm in.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 2, 2012)

Looking nice Herm


----------



## Herm (Feb 4, 2012)

Plants are looking good.  Really loving the new pots and HPS.  I will flipping to flower soon.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 4, 2012)

Take your shots with just a daylight T12 on or something. They cost about $20 from the depot and will always allow you to take some dank pics. Glad the new pots are making them happy. Male sure to write down what plants feed well on. Too much, too little, etc. Because when you run it again, if you do. You will know where she likes it. After that, you will know her by heart.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 5, 2012)

Looking nice Herm :aok:


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 5, 2012)

Looking good Herm.  FLIP THEM BEEOCHAZZZ, and stay safe.


----------



## Herm (Feb 5, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Take your shots with just a daylight T12 on or something. They cost about $20 from the depot and will always allow you to take some dank pics. Glad the new pots are making them happy. Male sure to write down what plants feed well on. Too much, too little, etc. Because when you run it again, if you do. You will know where she likes it. After that, you will know her by heart.



The shitty pictures are a result of my lazyness.  I will try to stop being so lazy.


----------



## Herm (Feb 5, 2012)

Here are some pictures in better light.  The spots are on the old growth, I believe these are from being root bound.  Please let me know if I am correct or not.


----------



## Herm (Feb 5, 2012)

Here are some pictures of the final product dried and cured.  The macro shots are the same buds.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 5, 2012)

yeah i would say from being rootbound. my plants do it when they are and no stopping it except for transplanting, usually around harvest though for me.


----------



## Herm (Feb 5, 2012)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> yeah i would say from being rootbound. my plants do it when they are and no stopping it except for transplanting, usually around harvest though for me.



Yeah there were circumstances beyond control that caused these to be in to small a pot for to long however the good news is the roots were nice healthy and super white when I transplanted them.


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey Herm, would those leaves be considered double serrated.  And if so, does that hybrid have Cindy 99 in it?  Looking good.  Those buds are dank.


----------



## Herm (Feb 5, 2012)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Hey Herm, would those leaves be considered double serrated.  And if so, does that hybrid have Cindy 99 in it?  Looking good.  Those buds are dank.



The only thing I know about the Genetics are from the attitudes website.



> PURE Power is Indica-dominant and has a recessive Sativa influence which will energise her effect.  This will result in a nice relaxing high to an incredibly powerful stone.


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 6, 2012)

I went looking for it yesterday but couldn't find any info. other than what you already know.    That was something I had heard a while back about the leaves.  Just wondering if it was true or not.


----------



## Herm (Feb 7, 2012)

I flipped them yesterday.


----------



## Herm (Feb 11, 2012)

Five days in flower.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 11, 2012)

nice. they are looking real nice


----------



## Herm (Feb 23, 2012)

2 Weeks 3 days.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 23, 2012)

beautiful plants


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 23, 2012)

I found this (but its sorta generic sounding, no lineage info and whatnot):

G13 Labs PURE Power is an extremely fast to flower strain and produces massive harvests of super-dense buds layered with thick and sticky trichomes. This PURE Power is Indica-dominant and has a recessive Sativa influence which will energise her effect.  This will result in a nice relaxing high to an incredibly powerful stone.  G13 Labs PURE Power is a fantastic and ideal strain for beginner growers. It flowers between 50-60 days and it produces a high yield.

Sounds bomb :cool2:

eace:,

7ge


----------



## Locked (Feb 23, 2012)

You got some beauties going Herm.....nice job.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2012)

real nice Herm :aok:


----------



## Herm (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks for stopping by everyone.  I am pretty excited about this grow, it looks like its going to be one of my best to date if everything stays on this pace.


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 24, 2012)

Looks like your going to have some nice fat buds Herm.  Really nice job.  Plants look absolutely beautiful.  :icon_smile:   Can't wait to see how they turn out.  Stay safe.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 24, 2012)

Great looking bushes--beautiful!  It looks like they are coming along great.


----------



## Herm (Feb 27, 2012)

21 days.  :icon_smile:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 27, 2012)

:clap: beautiful, man :aok:


----------



## HemperFi (Feb 27, 2012)

YES, very nice indeed -- some real dank on the horizon -- enjoy 

Peace


----------



## Herm (Mar 6, 2012)

29 days!  :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2012)

Looking nice Herm

Seems to me that there is quite a bit of yellowing for 29 days, what are you feeding her?


----------



## Herm (Mar 6, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing.  Its time to feed tomorrow so I am going to give them a little extra N.  I am use earth juice line up listed in first post.  This is also a pretty fast flowering plant.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2012)

sorry I forgot


----------



## PuffinNugs (Mar 6, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Looking nice Herm
> 
> Seems to me that there is quite a bit of yellowing for 29 days, what are you feeding her?


 
yeah, definitly needs some N, theres alot of leaf on that plant, i find the leafier plnats really suck up the N


----------



## Herm (Mar 6, 2012)

My next feeding is scheduled to have 10ml / a gallon of earth juice grow in it which is:

EARTH JUICE GROW 2-1-1
bat guano
kelp
sulfate of potash
feather meal
oat bran
blood meal
steamed bone meal

Is that going to be enough or should I add more?  The feeding before this one was also 10ml / gal.  I also have Sunleaves All-Purpose Guano (10-4-1) available to me.  Each plant is gonna get about 2.5-3 gallons of water.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Mar 7, 2012)

They'll green back up after the feeding! They look bushy and beautiful though! I want to give them a hug.


----------



## Herm (Mar 11, 2012)

:icon_smile:


----------



## Jericho (Mar 11, 2012)

Looking very good herm.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 11, 2012)

They look great herm! There is so much leaf on those plants it seems.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 11, 2012)

Hmmm I don't know the type of fly lol.  That is I'm With You's cd case the cd the Red Hot Chili Peppers put out a little while back.


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 11, 2012)

That's a great band.  Love me some chili peppers.


----------



## Herm (Mar 19, 2012)

:icon_smile:


----------



## Herm (Mar 19, 2012)

:hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice buds Herm :aok:


----------



## Herm (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you very much!  I really like the Earth Juice so far.


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 19, 2012)

Looks like you got them standing at attention there Herm.  lol  Very nice indeed.


----------



## Herm (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks Powerplanter!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 20, 2012)

Beautiful plants!  Great job.


----------



## Herm (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Herm (Mar 20, 2012)

It looks like its getting close.


----------



## Herm (Mar 26, 2012)

Trichromes on the leaves are about 30-40 percent amber but the buds are still holding solid at like 90 percent cloudy 10 percent clear.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 26, 2012)

I take three samples. One from the top, middle and bottom for more accurate trich gauging. The sugar leaves seem to mature quicker...AND MAY I ADD BEAUTIFUL GALS YOU GOT THERE :cool2: hubba hubba :hubba:


----------



## Herm (Mar 28, 2012)

A couple more days and they are coming down.  :icon_smile:


----------



## ston-loc (Mar 28, 2012)

WHOA!!!! Looking fantastic Herm! Congrats!


----------



## bho_expertz (Mar 28, 2012)

Awesome :aok:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 28, 2012)

Those are some colas!!!   Looking great herm.


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 28, 2012)

Very nice Herm.  Well done.


----------



## Herm (Mar 28, 2012)

Thank you very much guys.


----------



## Herm (Apr 8, 2012)

I got 6.36 Oz's a plant.  I will post some photos up later.


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Apr 9, 2012)

:holysheep: super nice plants Herm..

Aloha 
SquidyP


----------



## Roddy (Apr 9, 2012)

Shoulda entered a pic for BPOTM...very nice!!!


----------



## Skool (Apr 11, 2012)

Herm said:
			
		

> I got 6.36 Oz's a plant.  I will post some photos up later.


 
Wow :holysheep: , that is good. You had a total of 4 plants, right? Thats dry weight? I liked how white they turned out during your grow. 

I am uneducated with tent grows, is this a good amount of bud for the tent space that you had or is that a common amount?


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow is correct.  That's a lot of weed.  Very nice Herm.


----------



## Herm (Apr 12, 2012)

Skool said:
			
		

> Wow :holysheep: , that is good. You had a total of 4 plants, right? Thats dry weight? I liked how white they turned out during your grow.
> 
> I am uneducated with tent grows, is this a good amount of bud for the tent space that you had or is that a common amount?



Yes that is dried weight.  I had 4 plants in there under 2 600's.  My tent was 4'9" x 4'9" it was my first grow in it.


----------



## Herm (Apr 12, 2012)

I also harvested my big room and averaged right around the exact same in grams per watt on two thousand watt lights with 12 plants under them.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 13, 2012)

Skool said:
			
		

> Wow :holysheep: , that is good. You had a total of 4 plants, right? Thats dry weight? I liked how white they turned out during your grow.
> 
> I am uneducated with tent grows, is this a good amount of bud for the tent space that you had or is that a common amount?



Any properly set up grow space will get great results as long as the conditions and care are kept up, the tent being no different!


----------



## biggin1212 (Jul 26, 2012)

good job! 25 oz's from 4 plants is extremely rare on my end. I wish I could get that much!


----------

